# Yarn Shops in Ireland



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

My husband and I will be vacationing in Ireland in a couple of weeks and I was hoping to do a little yarn shopping. We will be spending most of our time in Dublin and Killarney.

If anyone can suggest a shop or two, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I sure can't help you, but wish you lots of fun!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I will be watching this thread because I too will be in Ireland but it will be in early August.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello KatieMarie, l don't know about Killarney, but l could have a look. There are a few good wool shops in Dublin. "The Constant knitter" is a very good one, & my favourite is "Winnie's wool wagon"in Blackrock, Co Dublin. "Springwools" in Dublin is quite good too. Donegal tweed 100% wool, spun in the mill in Donegal is lovely lrish wool & sold all over lreland. I live in Co. Galway, & there's not much here! Have a wonderful time. If l think of any more l'll let you know. bethshangirl. (The above all have websites)


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

When I was looking for wool/yarn shops in New Zealand sks suggested www.knitmap.com, then type Ireland in the search.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

MaryCarter said:


> When I was looking for wool/yarn shops in New Zealand sks suggested www.knitmap.com, then type Ireland in the search.


The only trouble with some of those sites Mary, is that sometimes those shops aren't there any more! Quite a few wool shops have closed down, so it's worth double-checking what's on sites, to see if they're up-to -date! Recently someone recommended a travel site that had wool shops in Galway, & those shops are long gone! ( l'm not saying that site you quote is like that,.....just saying 'be careful!').


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I would love to buy some Irish wool.

Two of the others traveling with us are knitters, too. We will look for those Dublin stores.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello. I am coming to Galway first week in May. How is the weather? Any suggestions for sight seeing? Thanks.


----------



## grandmalouise35 (Apr 3, 2013)

I was in Ireland last year, visited Blarney Woolen Mills. What a neat place. Lots of sweaters etc. Bought yarn and a beautiful blue sweater. Is anyone a Carroll relative? Visited the Leap Castle which once belonged to the O"Carrolls. My great grandparents came to the USA in 1853. I love Ireland and will go back one day soon.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I think I would have to go with an empty suitcase so I could bring home, well, more stash!!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

KateyMarie said:


> Thanks, everyone. I would love to buy some Irish wool.
> 
> Two of the others traveling with us are knitters, too. We will look for those Dublin stores.


How could l forget?.........of course, there is Kerry woolen mills, (Beaufort, Killarney, Co. Kerry)! and you'll be near there. The Constant Knitter,& Winnie'sWool Wagon both sell one of my very favourite yarns, Drops by Garnstudio, by the way.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Phyllis said:


> Hello. I am coming to Galway first week in May. How is the weather? Any suggestions for sight seeing? Thanks.


Hi Phyllis, l'm afraid the weather's not good right now! Hopefully it'll be warmer & dryer by May,( for all of us!). Don't have time right now to give suggestions, but will try later. bethshangirl


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

crispie said:


> I think I would have to go with an empty suitcase so I could bring home, well, more stash!!


My Icelandic friend comes with an almost empty suitcase & we have fun shopping to fill it for her return!!!!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

KateyMarie said:


> My husband and I will be vacationing in Ireland in a couple of weeks and I was hoping to do a little yarn shopping. We will be spending most of our time in Dublin and Killarney.
> 
> If anyone can suggest a shop or two, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.


Bethsangirl has told you the best but they are not near each other, Winnie's wool wagon are very helpful & have a lovely little cafe attached, Its a knit or this is knit I'm not sure of the name is on Grafton Street Dublin lovely shop, Springwools in different direction but has by far the biggest stock of yarns


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

KateyMarie said:


> My husband and I will be vacationing in Ireland in a couple of weeks and I was hoping to do a little yarn shopping. We will be spending most of our time in Dublin and Killarney.
> 
> If anyone can suggest a shop or two, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.


Bethsangirl has told you the best but they are not near each other, Winnie's wool wagon are very helpful & have a lovely little cafe attached, Its a knit or this is knit I'm not sure of the name is on Grafton Street Dublin lovely shop,they even stock American yarn!!!! Springwools in different direction but has by far the biggest stock of yarns 
it would be like a small warehouse! Hope our weather improves for your trip but enjoy.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> Hello KatieMarie, l don't know about Killarney, but l could have a look. There are a few good wool shops in Dublin. "The Constant knitter" is a very good one, & my favourite is "Winnie's wool wagon"in Blackrock, Co Dublin. "Springwools" in Dublin is quite good too. Donegal tweed 100% wool, spun in the mill in Donegal is lovely lrish wool & sold all over lreland. I live in Co. Galway, & there's not much here! Have a wonderful time. If l think of any more l'll let you know. bethshangirl. (The above all have websites)


Hi H, I do not know The Constant Knitter wherenis it please? H


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

i would contact Blarney Mills in Blarney Co Cork the best place to buy yarn
send them a email before you go they would have it ready for you . Blarney is not to far from KIllarney and you could kiss the blarney stone when your there have a grreat trip Moira


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Hi H, I do not know The Constant Knitter wherenis it please? H


Hi! Its 88 Francis St , Dublin 8. 087 996 7197. www.theconstantknitter.ie


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

I was in Ireland for the first time last summer. It seems that every small town has a yarn shop. Bought home lots of green yarn.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with you because where I live in So. Cal. I have been looking for one yarn shop on knitmap and guess what!! It has been closed for over two years...


bethshangirl said:


> The only trouble with some of those sites Mary, is that sometimes those shops aren't there any more! Quite a few wool shops have closed down, so it's worth double-checking what's on sites, to see if they're up-to -date! Recently someone recommended a travel site that had wool shops in Galway, & those shops are long gone! ( l'm not saying that site you quote is like that,.....just saying 'be careful!').


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I've made a list of all your recommendations and checked out some websites. I will definitely have to save some room in my luggage to bring home some yarn.

Grandmaloiuse35, no Carrolls in our family. We are going to be doing some research on our O'Connor relatives.

Bethshangirl, it wouldn't be Ireland if it didn't rain, right? I've been following the weather and I'll bring umbrella 

I am getting more excited every day.


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

Have agreat trip Blarnet Mills will mail the yarn home for you good luck.


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, lots of us are going to Ireland. I too am going next week and made a note of the knitting shops you all mentioned. Love, love knitting shops. Yarn makes me sooooo happy! Thanks much.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Mari-Ann said:


> Wow, lots of us are going to Ireland. I too am going next week and made a note of the knitting shops you all mentioned. Love, love knitting shops. Yarn makes me sooooo happy! Thanks much.


Have a great time! We'll be there at the same time. We leave here on the 24th.


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

We are leaving on the 25 to Ireland, going around the whole island. So looking forward to it, taking lots of pics. Just wish I could bring my oil paints. Love to paint too


----------

